# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El Gobierno gravará a quienes generen su propia electricidad

## NoRegistrado

*El borrador del decreto de autoconsumo arruina esta vía de ahorro de los consumidores*




> La situación del autoconsumo energético, producir tu propia energía mediante paneles fotovoltaicos o minieólicos, no tiene un panorama muy halagüeño. El borrador de decreto de autoconsumo que el Ministerio de Industria ha distribuido hoy contempla un nuevo peaje denominado a respaldo por el que se cobrará por la energía generada y consumida en el mismo edificio, es decir una energía que no ha salido a la red pública y por tanto no la ha utilizado. Este peaje es la válvula de regulación de la que va a disponer el Gobierno para fomentar o no el autoconsumo, aporta un experto en energías renovables consultado. Se reducirá o aumentará en función de la evolución que se produzca, añade. Uno de los grandes miedos de las grandes eléctricas es que la autogeneración se descontrole y el sistema actual se venga abajo.
> 
> La Unión Española Fotovoltaica (UNEF), que agrupa a unas 300 empresas y representa a un 85% del sector, asegura que, de implantarse estos cambios, sería más caro el autoconsumo solar que recurrir al suministro convencional. Se impide el ahorro a los consumidores y se paraliza la entrada de nueva competencia en el mercado eléctrico, contemplan.
> 
> El decreto sobre autoconsumo ha llegado con más de un año de retraso. En los últimos cinco años los consumidores han visto cómo los precios de la tecnología fotovoltaica han bajado un 80%, por lo que producir su propia electricidad con paneles solares se ha convertido en una alternativa muy interesante. Se ha desarrollado un pequeño mercado de autoconsumo instantáneo enfocado en industrias y comercios, que conseguían reducir sus facturas energéticas y mejorar su competitividad, a los que estos cambios perjudicarán.Con la nueva distribución, el peaje de respaldo puede ser hasta cuatro veces más caro que el peaje convencional en el caso de la tarifa doméstica con discriminación horaria, calculan.
> 
> Otras tecnologías, como la cogeneración, no han sufrido el mismo castigo, ya que se les exime del pago de este peaje hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2019. No se entiende que se fomente así la cogeneración y no se haga lo mismo con las energías renovables, critican desde UNEF.


 No me esperaba menos de las eléctricas con sus bien pagados consejeros expresidentes del país, y los gobiernos títeres que legislan en contra del ciudadano.

 !!!!!!!BIBA HISPAÑISTÁN!!!!!

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## albertillovernel

Hace tiempo que se ve a las claras de qué pie cojean nuestros dirigentes, ya que la mayoría han acabado como consejeros de empresas energéticas (esas que nos venden el gas, o que generan electricidad, se la venden a otra compañía con igual nombre y propietario que la distribuye y finalmente se la revenden a una tercera filial que la comercializa, con incrementos brutales en cada uno de los pasos). Las contrataciones como consejeros (esos señores que cobran miles de euros como compensación por tener que asistir a aburridas reuniones donde sólo han de estampar su firma) son el pago por los servicios prestados en forma de legislación, pero nunca antes se habían atrevido a llegar tan lejos. Me explico:

*-Sube un 3,2% nominal el precio del kWh a partir de agosto* (publicitándolo como _qué buenos que son, ya que con ello se arregla el déficit de tarifa_) y no refieren que ese déficit se ha originado en su mayoría por las sucesivas reventas de la energía entre empresas de generación distribución y comercialización que pertenecen al mismo grupo empresarial.
*-También se sube* (y no nos lo cuentan) *entre un 75%* (para empresas amigas) *y un 125%* (para el resto de paganos) *el coste del término fijo* o de potencia, por el cual si en un hogar con una potencia contratada mínima de 2 kW se pagaban unos 5€ al mes, ahora se pagarán de 10 a 12€ mensuales; solo por tener acceso a esa potencia, e independientemente de lo que se consuma (¡fomentando la eficiencia, por supuesto!)
-*Adicionalmente, se cargan 900 M€ a las arcas públicas* para pagar ese imaginario _déficit de tarifa_ (recaudables vía impuestos, como la futura subida de los tramos bajos del IVA). También se obliga a pagar la mitad de ese _déficit tarifario_ a las empresas, que no tardarán mucho en repercutirlo a sus facturas vía incremento de otros términos, como canon por contadores, tarifas abusivas, campañas de engaño masivas para sacar hogares de la Tarifa de Último Recurso (regulada) bajo la promesa de una rebaja sustancial del 20% sobre no se sabe qué precio base los primeros seis meses, y luego...lentejas.
-*El bono social sube sus tarifas el IPC (+3%) y además se restringe* sólo a quienes puedan acreditar percibir un _salario moderno_ o españistaní (es decir, misérrimo), con el pretexto de que se podía estar subvencionando la segunda residencia de algún acaudalado yuppi. Créanme que ahí no reside el problema en absoluto, ni les importaría puesto que esos yuppies con posibles y segundas residencias son precisamente quienes votaron en masa y acefálicamente la nueva ley, familiares y amigos a quienes la crisis no afecta y les está dando pingües beneficios en A y en B. Afirman, con toda su jeta de hormigón armado, que las nuevas exigencias, supondrán un ahorro de más del 50%, lo que implica, en lenguaje coloquial, que esperan sacar a un porcentaje similar de los actualmente acogidos de ese colchón de seguridad que les garantizaba un precio congelado de su factura eléctrica.
*-La Tarifa regulada o de Último Recurso se rebautiza como "Precio Voluntario al Pequeño Consumidor"*; un nuevo, florido y _neolinguístico_ nombre que además de su cinismo, resulta sibilino y cicatero, porque nos prepara para el siguiente (y no tan lejano) paso, consistente en que ese "precio voluntario" pase a ser discreccional por parte de la empresa suministradora; es decir, que fuerce a todos los acogidos a esta tarifa (casi el 40% de los suministros) a mudarse al Mercado Libre, o como me gusta más llamarlo, el _estanque de los tiburones_, donde darán buena cuenta de sus carteras.

Por otro lado, ante precios de tarifa que pueden rondar los 0,2-0,25€/kWh frente a costes de producción de 0,05€/kWh en el peor de los casos (con un beneficio cercano al 300%, típicamente burbujil), la opción del autoconsumo cada vez resulta más convincente ante la bajada del coste de los módulos FV. Ante ello, y como supone una alternativa tecnológica y económicamente viable, se cubren las espaldas de varias formas:

-Retrasando el decreto de autoconsumo ad eternum (hace ya varios años que debiera estar legislado)
-Instalando contadores electrónicos modificados para que cuenten tanto el consumo como la generación como entrada de energía, y por tanto lo facturen: para asegurarse de que el sistema de balance neto de producción funcione, es necesario comprar el contador por tu cuenta y pagar las tasas de revisión e instalación, ya que los que colocan las comercializadoras vienen "capados" de fábrica para impedir tal posibilidad ó cobrarla bien cobrada.
-Retirando las ayudas a la generación fotovoltaica y responsabilizándola del déficit de tarifa, que casualmente ya había engordado bien mucho antes de la primera conexión a red de una instalación de este tipo en 2004. 

No obstante, ya se ha llegado a un punto en el cual durante el verano la generación FV genera casi el 5% de la demanda eléctrica española y se habla mucho de las primas a la generación FV, pero poco o nada del la factura en combustibles como el gas, fuel o petróleo del que aún sale un 25% de la producción eléctrica y que supone un coste económico muy superior a los 3.000 M€ que se destinan al Régimen Especial de producción, entre las que se encuentran todas las tecnologías de generación eléctrica a partir de fuentes de energía renovables. Todo, además de certificar que este país no ofrece más garantía jurídica que la de que las grandes empresas tendrán su parte en el reparto del botín de las propiedades y ahorros ciudadanos. En fin, si el invierno pasado 1 de cada 4 hogares no pudo permitirse pagar calefacción, mucho me temo que este próximo esa cifra aumentará irremisiblemente. Vamos de camino al subdesarrollo y completaremos el viaje en un tiempo récord.

Espero haber arrojado algo de luz sobre el tema. Un saludo.

P.S: Para finalizar, una nota humorística leída en Twitter: "¿Veis esa luz al final del túnel...? Pues ha subido."

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Parecía imposible que el gobierno de Rajoy sacudiese todavía más, y con mayor dureza a las energías renovables. Sin embargo lo ha hecho: la caza de las energías limpias que comenzó a las pocas semanas de la constitución del nuevo gobierno con la moratoria en la concesión de nuevas primas, sube un grado más con el borrador del Decreto de autoconsumo presentado el pasado viernes. El motivo: la introducción de un peaje, llamado "de respaldo", que hace más gravoso económicamente producir tu propia energía que comprarla en la red, a pesar de reconocer en el propio preámbulo del decreto los beneficios de las energías renovables.
> 
> El autoconsumo era la última esperanza para un sector que está sufriendo como ninguno las consecuencias de una política de desmantelamiento organizada. Muchas empresas de tecnologías renovables habían visto en él una opción para el relanzamiento de su actividad tocada de muerte por las anteriores medidas políticas. Pero de aprobarse el decreto tal y como está redactado en la actualidad quedará cerrada esa posibilidad, y las energías renovables quedarán en nuestro país definitivamente marginadas. Poco parece importar a los reguladores que el sol sea nuestro principal recurso energético.
> 
> Todavía no está todo perdido, ya que la Comisión Nacional de la Energía (CNE) tiene que emitir un dictamen respecto a la propuesta del gobierno, aunque no es vinculante. En este momento el gobierno no parece dispuesto a escuchar ninguna voz discrepante con sus medidas en materia energética. 
> 
> El modelo energético español es un modelo centralizado y dominado por un puñado de empresas eléctricas que lo gestionan en modo de oligopolio. Este modelo cuenta con un amplio respaldo de los grandes partidos políticos, ya que durante años las compañías energéticas han ido colocando a destacados cargos de esos partidos en sus consejos de administración. De esta manera se aseguran que los sucesivos gobiernos no legislen contra sus intereses, y lo están consiguiendo. Este sistema de puertas giratorias ha sido motivo de una denuncia ciudadana profusamente documentada ante la fiscalía anticurrupción, que esperamos que abra al menos una investigación.
> 
> La razón esgrimida por los reguladores para evitar el autoconsumo es la excesiva potencia de producción de energía instalada que tenemos en nuestro país. Al parecer, hay que seguir consumiendo gas, carbón o uranio, antes que instalar paneles solares en nuestras viviendas, y decir adiós al actual modelo energético. Con una dependencia energética exterior superior al 80%, estamos ante una decisión muy gravosa desde todo punto de vista para nuestro país, y para sus gentes. El gobierno debe rectificar.


http://www.huffingtonpost.es/juan-lo...b_3633975.html
 Artículo de opinión interesante de Juan López de Uralde.
 Todo lo que sea con tal de que las familias que controlan el negocio eléctrico sigan con su chollo particular.

Yo creo que es una injusticia atroz que se grave el autoconsumo. Intolerable.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## ben-amar

Golpe tremendo a las renovables:
http://www.elconfidencial.com/econom...vables-125110/

Esto es despues de que a los particulares que tengan paneles  solares o molinos para auto-abastecimiento de energia se les aplicara un "peaje" sobre dicha energia

http://teatrevesadespertar.wordpress...ones-de-euros/

----------


## NoRegistrado

Todo tiene su recompensa...

*Iberdrola nombra a Acebes miembro de su Comisión Ejecutiva Delegada*





> Madrid, 23 jul (EFECOM).- El Consejo de Administración de Iberdrola ha decidido hoy nombrar al consejero Ángel Acebes miembro de la Comisión Ejecutiva Delegada de la eléctrica, ha informado hoy la eléctrica a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).
> El Consejo de Administración de Iberdrola ha decidido hoy nombrar al consejero Ángel Acebes miembro de la Comisión Ejecutiva Delegada de la eléctrica, ha informado hoy la eléctrica a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). Acebes, consejero de Iberdrola desde el pasado año, se incorpora ahora a este organismo "que funciona, con carácter permanente, como órgano delegado del Consejo de Administración". Acebes era hasta ahora miembro de la Comisión de Auditoría y Supervisión del Riesgo, un cargo del que ha dimitido para ser sustituido por Georgina Kessel. La exsecretaria de Estado de Energía de México (equivalente a ministra) Georgina Kessel se incorporó al Consejo de Administración de Iberdrola en abril de este año.


http://www.expansion.com/agencia/efe...cid=FCOPY33701


 No quiero ni imaginar el puesto que pillará Soria, esto deben ser los emprendedores de los que hablan los libegales.


SL2 Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Soria irá a Endesa, como buena propietaria del monopolio canario.

----------


## sergi1907

Todo una auténtica vergüenza.

Caminamos hacia el tercer mundo.

----------

